# Hidden Winch / Plow mount ???



## ThomasD. (Oct 29, 2012)

Have a 2015 F-450 Cab / Chassis w/ CM Utility bed coming in next month. I'm putting my existing SnoWay Revolution plow on since it came off my previous '11 F-350. My question is if any one has mounted a hidden style, behind the bumper winch on their front bumper and still been able to mount a plow also. I realize it would extend the bumper out several inches but haven't been able to get a decisive answer from Warn or SnoWay or any one else. Anyone out there done this or tried ?????


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe mount it to the plow mount in the offseason?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

You would need to mount the plow and measure how much clearance you have between the bumper and the plow. Then measure how far the factory bumper sticks out vs an aftermarket winch bumper. Hopefully Warn or other brands can tell you how far out there bumpers extend compared to the stock bumper.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

warn hidden winch puts it 6" forward... too close for a fisher, that much I know.

warn trans4mer also sticks out a ways. 

Measure, then start looking at stats.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

The Hiniker on my truck sits maybe one inch off the bumper. The westerns have a drop more room, but no where enough room to put a winch up there


----------

